# Marigold Soap my way



## mostho (Oct 31, 2011)

One of the last soaps we made, a "simple" marigold soap, made with a strong base of nice Extravirgin Olive oil, plus coconut oil, rice bran oil, castor oil. A very delicate soap I think, and smells good.


   * 35% OO 350gr
   * 35% Marigold infused in EVO 350gr
   * 10% Sweet Almond Oil 100gr
   * 15% Coconut Oil 150gr
   * 5% Castor Oil 50gr
   * Water 200gr
   * Soda 133gr (about -6%)


Al trace  Litsea Cubeba, Lavander and Lime, plus a tblsp of dried marigold flowers and rice starch.







Feel free to comment, any feedback is well appreciated.

cheers


----------



## WomanInTheWoods (Nov 3, 2011)

Oh! These are so pretty    

Very nice!


----------



## raynedanser (Jan 4, 2012)

This looks absolutely terrific, but can you explain the soda (like what kind and why?)

Litsea Cubeba, Lavander and Lime?? - Why? Are these necessary or can they be left out? How much? What IS Litsea Cubeba??

Thanks!


----------



## Maythorn (Feb 9, 2012)

It looks and sounds nice but wouldn't 80% liquid oils make a very soft bar?  I thought never go over about 40% unless you're using a lot of hard oils like cocoa butter, palm kernel or coconut oil.


----------



## carebear (Feb 9, 2012)

70% of that 80% liquid oils is olive oil, which ends up brick hard.  no worries with that!


----------



## Maythorn (Feb 9, 2012)

carebear said:
			
		

> 70% of that 80% liquid oils is olive oil, which ends up brick hard.  no worries with that!



Oh, true,  I'm learning!  I bet this is a great facial bar being nearly Castile and I love how the calendula or marigold as it's called stays a nice gold color.


----------



## agriffin (Feb 15, 2012)

Looks good!


----------

